

Slghtly unrelated to hacking.. - willphipps

when you guys think of a start up/web app, do you think you want to make something that will change the world, or something that will make you rich?
======
randrews
Neither. I try to think of something I'd want to use myself.

That way, if it goes nowhere (which is likely), I haven't wasted my time,
since I now have a useful tool.

------
noodle
either, since its really the person, not the idea, that matters.

if you're the type of person who wants to change the world, but can only come
up with an idea that makes you rich, that money can be used as a tool to help
you change the world.

if you want to get rich, even a "change-the-world" type of idea will turn
inward into something that will get you rich (potentially ruining it in the
process, though).

------
shutter
Ideas which change the world almost always create wealth. Ideas which create
wealth do _not_ necessarily change the world.

~~~
willphipps
Why do ideas that change the world always create wealth?

Mozilla, Miro, Wikipedia....the list goes on. If it was inverse - i.e. the
number of non-profits outweighed the number of for-profits - I am quite
certain you'd see a bigger change in the world.

------
tyohn
Both

~~~
willphipps
but why? money comes and goes, changing the world is permanent.

------
ram1024
think of something that will change the world. you have the rest of your life
to worry about chasing money, we can all agree that the world needs changing
NOW

~~~
willphipps
here here

